# Υπάρχει και η καθημερινότητα



## nickel (Jun 22, 2010)

Μέσα στις κακές ειδήσεις που θα φέρνει η κρίση, όπου θα ψάχνουμε πώς και πώς να ακούσουμε και κάποιο ευχάριστο και παρήγορο μαντάτο, θα παίζει και το μοτίβο της κάθαρσης, της διαδικασίας που θα προσάγει κάθε βράδυ μια φουρνιά καινούργιους κατηγορούμενους και δαχτυλοδειχτούμενους στις οθόνες μας για τα περαιτέρω. Όχι πως δεν τα ξέραμε ή δεν τα υποψιαζόμασταν αυτά που ακούμε. Ούτε ότι αυτή ας πούμε η ιστορία με τα «κουβανέζικα» μάς στοίχισε περισσότερο από κάτι άλλες σκανδαλάρες. Απλώς αντιλαμβάνεσαι με μια μόνιμη πια πίκρα στο στόμα πόσοι «επίορκοι» κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσά μας — όχι μόνο οι άπληστοι καπιτάλες που το ’χει ο ρόλος τους να είναι συνέχεια με μια κουτάλα στο χέρι ούτε μόνο ο φίλος ο γιατρός που υποψιαζόσουν ότι δηλώνει λιγότερα από σένα στην εφορία, αλλά κυκλώματα επί κυκλωμάτων, μικρές συμμορίες, διάσπαρτες οπουδήποτε μπορούσαν να χουφτώσουν δημόσιο χρήμα. Και σπατάλη, σπατάλη, σπατάλη. Εσύ ο ιδεολόγος και ο οικολόγος να τρέχεις να ανακυκλώνεις το μπουκάλι και ο άλλος, για τη μίζα του, να ρίχνει τα εκατομμύρια στον κουβά.

Και να αναρωτιέσαι τώρα: έστω ότι έχουμε την καλύτερη κυβέρνηση του κόσμου. Διόρθωση: την κυβέρνηση με τις καλύτερες προθέσεις. Έστω ότι το σοκ κινητοποιεί διαδικασίες μέσα στην κοινωνία και όλη αυτή η μοιρολατρική αποδοχή και η συνενοχή δεκαετιών παίρνει άλλη μορφή. Γίνεται καταγγελία και κατακραυγή. Θα είναι δυνατό να μείνει κάτι καλό από όλη αυτή την αγανάκτηση, κάτι που θα αφήσει μόνιμους θεσμούς και μόνιμο ήθος;

Είναι δυνατό να πιάσει σήμερα η τσιμπίδα του νόμου όλη την παρανομία που χρόνια τώρα έχει διαβρώσει ολόκληρη τη χώρα σε βάθος και σε πλάτος; Πόσες δίκες θα κάνεις και πόσους θα καλέσεις να πληρώσουν; Μπορεί η κοινωνία που εξέθρεψε και ανέχτηκε τη διαφθορά να αφαιρέσει το άθλιο υποκριτικό προσωπείο της και να γίνει μια σωστή και αποτελεσματική τιμωρός; Ακούω καμιά φορά μεγαλοσυνδικαλιστές διαφόρων κλάδων να κάνουν δηλώσεις στην τηλεόραση, ανερυθρίαστοι, λες και δεν άκουσαν ποτέ πριν για τις συντάξεις των πεθαμένων, τους γιατρούς των δέκα χιλιάδων το χρόνο (συν κότερο), το σύστημα ανάδειξης των διευθυντών στις εφορίες, τις πολεοδομίες του αίσχους, τους προστάτες του κάθε μικρομάγαζου — και αναρωτιέμαι πώς δεν φεύγει το μικρόφωνο από το χέρι του δημοσιογράφου να αρχίσει να τους βαράει.

Μα το ξέρουμε. Δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει κάθαρση. Θα παρελάσουν κάποιοι από τα κανάλια για όσον καιρό δεν απειλούνται τα θεμέλια των κλάδων, τα θεμέλια της κοινωνίας. Νόμοι καινούργιοι δεν χρειάζονται, υπάρχουν. Διαδικασίες ελέγχου χρειάζεται να υπάρχουν και να λειτουργούν. Πολίτες που δεν θα ανέχονται άλλη κοροϊδία πρέπει να υπάρχουν. Να ξεμπερδεύουμε με τα της κρίσης και να αρχίσουν τα class actions. Να τους κάνουμε να κλάσουν μαλλί. Νοσοκομεία που λειτουργούν με φακελάκια; Ρίχ’ τους. Δημόσια παιδεία που πρέπει να τρέχουν τα παιδιά στα φροντιστήρια; Στ’ αφτιά, να μην μπορεί να στεριώσει υπουργός αν δεν αλλάξει αυτή η άθλια εκμετάλλευση. Εκατοντάδες πράγματα που δεχόμαστε σαν κανονικοί ραγιάδες όλα αυτά τα χρόνια από τους βολεμένους, τους δικτυωμένους, τους καρεκλοκένταυρους, τους ουτιδανούς τυράννους της καθημερινότητάς μας, τα κλεφτρόνια με τους άσπρους γιακάδες.

Γελάω καμιά φορά με την αριστερά που βλέπει την επανάσταση αύριο, που έχει βάλει στο στόχαστρό της το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο, αλλά κανακεύει όλους τους άλλους μικροδιαβόλους. Μια διαβρωμένη και διεφθαρμένη καπιταλιστική κοινωνία θα δώσει μια διεφθαρμένη σοσιαλιστική κοινωνία, δεν το ξέρετε;

Πέρα από τις μαρξικές αναλύσεις, τις εκτιμήσεις για τα χρηματιστηριακά παιχνίδια και όλα τα απαραίτητα μακροοικονομικά, πρέπει να σκύψουμε και στη λεπτομέρεια της καθημερινότητας. Ίσως δεν μπορούμε να πιάσουμε από το αφτί το κωλόπαιδο πίσω από το νεοϋορκέζικο κομπιούτερ που παίζει war games με τα λεφτά του hedge fund που του έχουν αναθέσει, αλλά όλο και κάτι μπορούμε να κάνουμε με τους δικούς μας κωλοπαιδαράδες.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2010)

Κάθαρση ολική νομίζω δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει ποτέ, όπως δεν μπορούσε να υπάρξει το '45 στη Γερμανία, το '91 στη Ρωσία, το '76 στην Κίνα, το '22 στην Ελλάδα κλπ. Συνήθως πέφτουν μερικά κεφάλια, όπως στις αρχαίες τραγωδίες, δειγματοληπτικώς. Όπως σωστά λες κι εσύ και όλοι, εκείνο που μετράει είναι, πέρα από τη ρεμούλα του παρελθόντος, οι ρεμούλες που συμβαίνουν τώρα. Κάπως παραπλήσια (με άλλη ατζέντα, βέβαια) το λέει και το ΚΚΕ: "δε θα λυπηθούμε αν κάποιοι πάνε φυλακή, αλλά τα αντιλαϊκά μέτρα θα συνεχιστούν και δεν θα πάψουν να παράγουν φτώχεια και αδικία". Αντίστοιχα: "δε θα λυπηθώ αν κάποιοι πάνε φυλακή, ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΣ, πρέπει να πάνε, αλλά το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται από δω κι εμπρός". Μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει η δυνατότητα καταγγελίας χωρίς τα τερτίπια δήθεν "προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων". Απροπό, στην Ισλανδία:

Il Parlamento islandese approva la "legge sbavaglio"

Via libera all'unanimità per l'Icelandic Modern Media Initiative che intende trasformare l'isola vulcanica nel nuovo paradiso fiscale della libertà di espressione. E che potrebbe anche rendere inefficace la “legge bavaglio” italiana

16 giugno, 2010

di Nicola Bruno

Dal bavaglio allo sbavaglio. Mentre il Parlamento Italiano si prepara a varare il controverso disegno di legge sulle intercettazioni, dall'Islanda arriva un provvedimento che va in tutt'altra direzione. E che è stato già battezzato "legge sbavaglio".
Nella notte di ieri, il Parlamento di Reykjavík ha infatti approvato all'unanimità (50 voti a favore, 0 contrari, 1 solo astenuto) un'innovativa iniziativa legislativa che intende trasformare l'isola vulcanica nel paradiso della libertà di espressione.
L'Icelandic Modern Media Initiative (IMMI) prende a modello il meglio dei provvedimenti che tutelano la libertà di espressione nel resto del mondo: dalla protezione totale per gli informatori (Belgio) ad un segreto professionale rafforzato per i giornalisti (sull'esempio della Svezia); ma anche maggiori garanzie per i fornitori di connettività che non si vedranno costretti a rivelare l'identità dei propri utenti dietro richiesta della magistratura (fermo restando che la legge islandese protegge solo la libertà di espressione, tutti gli altri reati online continueranno ad essere perseguibili).

Ci sono poi misure che invitano i cittadini a denunciare reati della pubblica amministrazione (sull'esempio degli Usa) e altre che impongono la completa trasparenza degli atti governativi (come in Norvegia).
Insomma, l'obiettivo della legge è trasformare il paese in una sorta di "paradiso offshore per la libertà di informazione", come è stato definito da più fonti. L'IMMI intende così attirare gli investimenti di chi opera nel settore dei media digitali: dal momento in cui i server e i data center vengono ospitati sul suolo islandese, i responsabili dovranno rispondere solo alla ultra-protettiva legge del paese.
Un invito a nozze per tanti siti web e servizi online che, a seconda del paese in cui operano, devono fare i conti con un quadro legislativo frammentato e spesso oscurantista. Tra i sostenitori (e gli ispiratori) più convinti dell'IMMI c'è anche Wikileaks, il sito di soffiate online che dopo i recenti, clamorosi scoop è finito nel mirino del Pentagono statunitense: il Dipartimento della Difesa teme infatti per la pubblicazione di nuovi, scottanti documenti riservati.

Inutile sottolineare come, in seguito all’approvazione dell'Icelandic Modern Media Initiative, la nostra "legge bavaglio" nascerebbe già depotenziata: a una testata o ad un blog in italiano basterebbe trasferire la propria sede legale in Islanda per continuare a pubblicare le intercettazioni telefoniche con tutte le garanzie previste dall’IMMI.
Più controversa invece la situazione di una società italiana che trasferisce solo i propri server in Islanda e mantiene la sede operativa in Italia: potrebbe ancora essere soggetta alle limitazioni del ddl intercettazioni.
Non si conoscono ancora i tempi per l'entrata in vigore del provvedimento islandese. L'iter legislativo del paese è infatti piuttosto complesso: ora il Governo è stato invitato (attraverso una sorta di legge delega) a specificare come, dal punto di vista tecnico e burocratico, le linee-guida del Parlamento dovranno entrare in vigore. Ci potrebbe volere un anno, o forse anche più.

tg24.sky.it


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2010)

Μπράβο σου. Κι άμα το μελετήσουμε, μπορεί να πούμε και μπράβο τους.
Στα αγγλικά, περί _Icelandic Modern Media Initiative_ στη Wikipedia.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ακούω καμιά φορά μεγαλοσυνδικαλιστές διαφόρων κλάδων να κάνουν δηλώσεις στην τηλεόραση, ανερυθρίαστοι, λες και δεν άκουσαν ποτέ πριν για τις συντάξεις των πεθαμένων, τους γιατρούς των δέκα χιλιάδων το χρόνο (συν κότερο), το σύστημα ανάδειξης των διευθυντών στις εφορίες, τις πολεοδομίες του αίσχους, τους προστάτες του κάθε μικρομάγαζου...


Να προσθέσεις και τους ελαιοπαραγωγούς που φύτεψαν με ελιές όλη τη Μεσόγειο Θάλασσα και τους συναδέλφους τους που, ακόμα πιο εφευρετικοί, δήλωσαν καλλιέργειες που υπάρχουν μόνο στη φαντασία τους· τους φαρμακοποιούς που εκτελούν συνταγές που γράφονται σε βιβλιάρια δημοσίου μέσα στο φαρμακείο τους από συνεργαζόμενο γιατρό· τους ελεγκτές των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων που εγκρίνουν εξετάσεις αξίας χιλιάδων ευρώ σε ανύπαρκτους ασθενείς.


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2010)

Και όχι μόνο σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με το δημόσιο, να προσθέσουμε τον κάθε μανάβη που κλέβει στο ζύγι την ηλικιωμένη πελάτισσά του που δε βλέπει καλά τη ζυγαριά. Γιατί η νοοτροπία είναι η ίδια και καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι ότι είναι στο αίμα μας η μικροαπατεωνιά και η μικροκομπίνα, συγκρίνοντας με άλλους λαούς που δεν είναι άγιοι αλλά κοιτάνε να ρισκάρουν το ρεζιλίκι και τις ποινές για πιο σοβαρό παιχνίδι. Επίσης βάζω μέσα όλους μας γιατί οι "κακοί" δεν ήρθαν από άλλο πλανήτη και γιατί ακόμα κι αν εγώ είμαι έντιμη, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι στο στενό περιβάλλον μου που δεν είναι (όχι εμένα προσωπικά, όλων μας). 

Το μόνο που μπορεί να πετύχει η δειγματοληπτική τιμωρία είναι να φοβηθούν όσοι τη γλύτωσαν, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι έχουμε αποθρασυνθεί τόσο πολύ που δεν μας φοβίζει τίποτα. Σκεφτόμαστε ότι ο άλλος ήταν χαζός που τον πιάσανε, εμείς είμαστε τσίφτηδες και δε μας πιάνουν.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 26, 2010)

nickel said:


> Θα είναι δυνατό να μείνει κάτι καλό από όλη αυτή την αγανάκτηση, κάτι που θα αφήσει μόνιμους θεσμούς και μόνιμο ήθος;



Ή μήπως θα συμβεί το αντίθετο; Γιατί εδώ και πολύ καιρό βλέπω μόνο φυγόκεντρες και αποσχιστικές ρητορείες και πολιτικές, και η Ελλάδα του σήμερα θα ήταν αδιανόητο τοπίο αν μας την περιέγραφε κάποια χαρτορίχτρα μόλις πριν έξι μήνες.

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=6&artId=340079&dt=26/06/2010



> Τα άνθη του κακού
> ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΚΟΥΣΗΣ | Σάββατο 26 Ιουνίου 2010
> 
> Τα πράγματα δείχνουν να ξεφεύγουν. Η κρίση, οικονομική και πολιτική, και όσα προβληματικά τη συνοδεύουν, φαίνεται να ελευθέρωσαν όλα τα δαιμόνια της ελληνικής κοινωνίας και να έβγαλαν από την αφάνεια τις σκοτεινότερες των δυνάμεων.
> ...


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2010)

Ο τρόπος που ένα σύνολο αντιμετωπίζει μια κρίση στη διαδρομή του έχει να πει πολλά στους ιστορικούς που θα έρθουν μετά (την κρίση, το τέλος της διαδρομής) και θα κάνουν τις μελέτες και τις συγκρίσεις τους. Εμείς, μέσα στο ξεκίνημα της κρίσης, όσο ψύχραιμα κι αν εκτιμήσουμε τα δρώμενα, δεν ξέρω πόσο αντικειμενικοί μπορούμε να είμαστε. Αντιδρά η κοινωνία μας (συγκριτικά) ψύχραιμα ή αυτοκαταστροφικά; Εφαρμόζονται έστω και με καθυστέρηση μέτρα που θα φέρουν μια κάποια λύση ή απλώς θα ανακαλύπτουμε ότι κάνουμε ασκήσεις κινούμενης άμμου; Πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι σε κάποια σφαίρα υπάρχουν μέτρα που θα έδιναν γρήγορη λύση στην κρίση, την ειδικότερη και τη γενικότερη, τη διαχρονική. Αλλά πώς θα αντιδράσει αυτός ο ασθενής στο σοκ; Πότε (και πώς) θα δώσουν οι αποπάνω όραμα στην κοινωνία; Στο βουβουζελοειδές βουητό των σχολιαστών θα υπερισχύσουν οι Κασσάνδρες και το πένθιμο κλίμα ή τα παπαγαλάκια της αισιοδοξίας; Ομολογώ ότι αδυνατώ να κάνω κάποια πρόβλεψη, παρά το μήνυμα που εκπέμπει η υπογραφή μου («Μωραίνει Κύριος»). Ίσως να μη θέλει ο Θεός να χαθούμε ακόμα :), ίσως να μην είναι αήττητοι οι βλάκες. Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε πότε θα μας εντυπωσιάσουν τα εξυπνοπούλια, τουλάχιστον αυτά που δεν πιάνονται από τη μύτη. Προς το παρόν, όπως είπα τις προάλλες, βλέπω πολλά ζαλισμένα κοτόπουλα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Κάποιον τρόπο θα πρέπει να σοφιστεί η κυβέρνηση να μαζέψει αναδρομικούς φόρους, από αδήλωτα εισοδήματα, με κάποιον ορίζοντα στο παρελθόν. Κάπως να φέρει στο φιλότιμο, δηλαδή να φοβίσει με το γάντι, όσους έβγαζαν δέκα και δήλωναν ένα. Γιατί αν περιμένει να τους πιάσουν έναν-ένα η ΣΔΟΕ και η εφορία, με τεκμήρια και εναέριες φωτογραφίες της πισίνας, ανοίγματα λογαριασμών και δικαστήρια, οι διαδικασίες θα κοστίσουν πιο πολλά από τις εισπράξεις και, όταν θα πιάνουν τον τελευταίο φοροφυγάδα αυτής της χώρας, δεν θα είμαστε εμείς εδώ να το γιορτάσουμε. Κάποιος συνδυασμός κινήτρων και αντικινήτρων θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί που να κάνει τον φοροφυγάδα να προσέρχεται αυτοβούλως να πληρώσει τρία (και με ευκολίες) για να αποφύγει το ενδεχόμενο, η καλύτερα τη βεβαιότητα, να πληρώσει αργότερα δεκατρία.

Και, επειδή το πρόβλημα δεν το έχουμε μόνο εμείς, όπως διάβασα στον Μιχαηλίδη της Παρασκευής, οργουελιανές μεθόδους μετέρχονται άλλες κυβερνήσεις για να μαζέψουν καυτό χρήμα (απ' αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε κι εμείς). Δείτε πόσο σύντομο και σαφές είναι το δίλημμα που βάζει το βιντεάκι / η Πολιτεία της Πενσιλβανίας στον πολίτη («Πλήρωσε το χρέος σου μέσω του Ίντερνετ έως τις 18 Ιουνίου, κι εμείς θα σου χαρίσουμε τα πρόστιμα και θα διαγράψουμε τους μισούς τόκους.»). Η προσέγγιση, σχεδόν μαφιόζικη. Μήπως θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να μιλάνε έτσι οι κυβερνήσεις όταν εμείς δεν χαμπαρίζουμε;

Pennsylvania has a common problem. Hundreds of millions in unpaid taxes. And it needs that revenue.

The state took the offensive with a $3 million ad campaign. The television ad begins with a satellite view of earth. A serene computerized woman's voice is heard. It sounds like a female version of HAL from the film and novel "2001." The fictional Heuristically programmed ALgorithmic Computer. Yes, that HAL. There is a target in the ad. It's centered on a homing beacon. The computer zooms in on the United States.

Female HAL: Your name is Tom. You live just off of Fifth Street. Nice car, Tom. Nice house.

The satellite zooms. Target trained on southeastern, Pennsylvania. Beeping. Female HAL is locating you.

Female HAL: What's not so nice is, you owe Pennsylvania $4,212 in back taxes. Listen, Tom. We can make this easy.

Zoom. We see a topographic city view. Beeping.

Female HAL: Pay online by June 18 and we'll skip your penalty and take half off your interest.

Zoom. It's a neighborhood block. The target is now on Tom's house. Birdseye view. Beeping.

Female HAL: Because, Tom, we DO know who you are.

Cut to text: FIND US BEFORE WE FIND YOU.

The target buzzes over the word "YOU."

Creepy.

Η συνέχεια εδώ. Το σποτάκι από κάτω.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2010)

Υποθέτω ότι δεν εννοείς πρωτοβουλίες όπως αυτή εδώ:

_Το έγγραφο που έχω στα χέρια μου είναι μιας Πανελλήνιας Ενωσης Φοροτεχνικών Επιστημόνων (ΠΕΦΕ) και απευθύνεται σε μια επιχείρηση. Το αφιερώνω εξαιρετικά στον Γιώργο Παπακωνσταντίνου για να καταλάβει ότι αυτά τα ωραία που λέει περί αύξησης των εσόδων του κράτους και περί πάταξης της φοροδιαφυγής είναι φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες, παραμύθια με ή χωρίς δράκο, και τα συναφή. Τι λέει λοιπόν το έγγραφο; Τα εξής καταπληκτικά:_

«Επειδή στην ΠΕΦΕ για την επιχείρησή σας _(διατηρώ ακέραιο το συντακτικό της επιστολής) _μας ήλθαν πληροφορίες ότι έχετε λάβει τιμολόγια από δήθεν ανύπαρκτη επιχείρηση για το υπουργείο Οικονομικών με την επωνυμία (αναφέρει το όνομα της ανύπαρκτης επιχείρησης) σας πληροφορούμε ότι θα υποστείτε αν ήδη δεν έχετε υποστεί φορολογικό έλεγχο ή επανέλεγχο από την αρμόδια ΔΟΥ για τα τιμολόγια των παραπάνω επιτηδευματιών, εμείς έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να κάνουμε ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΣΗ στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών και προσφυγές τόσο στα ελληνικά διοικητικά δικαστήρια όσο και στα ευρωπαϊκά δικαστήρια αν χρειαστεί»!
_
Και προσθέτει: _«Ακόμη και αν έχετε καταβάλει κάποια χρηματικά ποσά μπορούμε να αναστείλουμε την πληρωμή των υπολοίπων προστίμων- φόρων κ.λπ. ή ακόμη μετά τη δικαίωσή σας να πάρετε πίσω ακόμη και αυτά που καταβάλατε. Τέλος, μπορείτε να έχετε με τη μεσολάβησή μας μια δίκαιη φορολογική διοικητική επίλυση της φορολογικής διαφοράς».​​
Από εδώ (εικονογραφημένο με την επιστολή).


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2010)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω, η ΠΕΦΕ είναι καμιά ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία φοροτεχνικών, οι οποίοι υπόσχονται να σε ξελασπώσουν (έναντι υποθέτω αμοιβής), όπως είναι αυτές οι διαφημίσεις δικηγόρων που αναλαμβάνουν το ατύχημά σας, no win, no fee?

Επίσης, από πότε έγινε επιστήμη η φοροτεχνουργία; Καλά, ενταξει, το ξερω ότι είναι "επιστήμη", αλλά εννοώ με την στενότερη έννοια της επιστήμης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, από πότε έγινε επιστήμη η φοροτεχνουργία;


+1 για τον νεολογισμό και τον υπόρρητο συσχετισμό με την _πανουργία_. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το έγγραφο που έχω στα χέρια μου είναι μιας Πανελλήνιας Ενωσης Φοροτεχνικών Επιστημόνων (ΠΕΦΕ) και απευθύνεται σε μια επιχείρηση.




Θα ήταν ακριβέστερο αν έγραφε «Πανελλήνια Ένωση ΦοροΤεχνικών Επιστημόνων (ΠΕΦΤΕ σε μας)».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...Because, Tom, we DO know who you are.


Ε, και λοιπόν;

_Πείτε και κάτι καλό για την Τζούλια..._
Tου Κωνσταντινου Ζουλα

Μπορεί να σας φανεί παράλογο, αλλά θέλω να ευχαριστήσω δημοσίως την κ. Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου. [...]
Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνον στη «ροζ» βιντεοκασέτα των 20 ευρώ που ξεπούλησε ανοίγοντας τη συζήτηση αν ανάλογες «δραστηριότητες» πρέπει να φορολογούνται. Ούτε στη βραδινή της «επίσκεψη» στο Πολεμικό Μουσείο που απλώς μας θύμισε ότι τα «στρατόπεδα» παραμένουν «μπάτε, σκύλοι, αλέστε» και ότι οι γιοι των πάσης φύσεως «διασήμων» υπηρετούν στα σύνορα του Κολωνακίου.
Η τελευταία κρούση της Τζούλιας είναι η πιο ενδιαφέρουσα, καθώς με μία της μόνο φωτογραφία (και μάλιστα ντυμένη) καταδεικνύει όλη τη σουρεαλιστική ελληνική πραγματικότητα. Θα την έχετε δει να διαφημίζει ένα οn line casino σε τεράστιες γιγαντοαφίσες προκαλώντας μας «να παίξουμε, όπως είμαστε». Ε λοιπόν, η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία, όπως και δεκάδες αντίστοιχες, όχι μόνον δεν φορολογούνται στην Ελλάδα, αλλά υπερδιαφημίζονται σε παράνομες πινακίδες που υποτίθεται ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουν κατεδαφιστεί από καιρό! Δεν είναι κίνηση ματ της Τζούλιας να μας προτρέπει να τζογάρουμε φοροδιαφεύγοντας, ενώ και η ίδια παρανόμως διαφημίζεται; Το σχιζοφρενές εν προκειμένω είναι ότι το κράτος αδυνατεί να βρει μια λύση, παρότι με δεκάδες άρθρα έχει υπογραμμιστεί ότι ο τζόγος των συγκεκριμένων εταιρειών φτάνει τα 5 δισ. ευρώ κατ’ έτος (!) και ότι είναι εντελώς παράλογο να επικαλούνται ότι έχουν έδρα τους τη Μάλτα, το Γιβραλτάρ και άλλους «παραδείσους» για να αποφεύγουν τη φορολόγησή τους στην Ελλάδα.[...]​


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2010)

Το ζήτημα του τζόγου ρυθμίζεται νομοθετικά, αν θελήσει όλη η ΕΕ, αλλά δεν εξαλείφεται. 
Κάποτε δούλευα σε ένα τηλεφωνικό στοιχηματάδικο, (εκεί έμαθα όλες τις ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες και τα σκορ των αγώνων, γιατί μεταφράζαμε τις λίστες με τους αγώνες). Το ελληνικό τμήμα έκανε χρυσές δουλειές (αν και ψιλικατζίδικες) μέχρι που άρχισε ο ΟΠΑΠ να προσφέρει στοίχημα. Σε λίγο καιρό το τμήμα έκλεισε. 
Επομένως, αφού δεν μπορείς να το καταπολεμήσεις, κανε κι εσύ το ίδιο για να τους πάρεις την πελατεία. 
Βεβαίως τότε το ιντερνέτ δεν ήταν τόσο διαδεδομένο, γι'αυτό λέω ότι χρειάζεται συντονισμένη προσπάθεια από όλη την ΕΕ. Κάποιος τρόπος για να στριμώξουν αυτές τις εταιρείες ώστε να εισπράξουν φόρους όχι από τις εταιρείες (που είναι δύσκολο) αλλά από τος παίκτες. 
Ένας απλός τρόπος είσπραξης από τους παίκτες θα ήταν όπως γίνεται στο ΗΒ με τα στοιχήματα, όπου έχεις επιλογή να πληρώσεις το 10% όταν βάζεις το στοίχημα (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, όταν ανοίγεις λογαριασμό με το ιντερνετοκαζίνο και δίνεις λεφτά) ή να πληρώσεις το 10% των κερδών σου αν κερδίσεις.


----------

